# Spc. Jonathan Kellylee Peney, Dco,1Bn, 75th RR



## Ravage (Jun 2, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/June/100602-04.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, June 2, 2010)—A U.S. Army Ranger was killed in action June 1 during combat operations in support of Operation Enduring Freedom while assigned to Company D, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, Hunter Army Airfield. 

Spc. Jonathan Kellylee Peney, 22, a native of Marietta, Ga., was killed by enemy fire while moving under heavy fire to provide aid to a wounded Ranger in the Kandahar Province, Afghanistan. 

Peney, enlisted in the U.S. Army in November 2005.  For more than two years, he served as a combat medic in 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment.

“Spc. Peney was the epitome of our Ranger Medics – warrior first, expert in advanced medical treatment, and selflessly dedicated to the care of others – even at the risk of one’s own life,” said Col. Michael E. Kurilla, Commander, 75th Ranger Regiment. “Spc. Peney did not hesitate to move under heavy fire to the care of another wounded Ranger. He is a hero to our Nation, the 75th Ranger Regiment and his family.” 

He was on his fourth deployment to Afghanistan.  

“Spc. Peney died while moving to provide life-saving aide to a fellow Ranger,” said Lt. Col. Michael Foster, Commander of 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment. “Our Rangers continue to put their lives at risk in support of our nation’s ideals. Keep your thoughts and prayers with them and their Families.” 

Peney is survived by his wife Kristin E. Peney of Savannah, Ga., and his mother Sue L. Peney of LaGrange, Ga.

Click here for Peney's bio.


----------



## tova (Jun 2, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## metalmom (Jun 2, 2010)

Rest easy! Condolences out to loved ones!!


----------



## AWP (Jun 2, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 2, 2010)

RIP.  Condolences to family and friends.


----------



## dknob (Jun 2, 2010)

RIP Doc!!

Blue Skies Ranger.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 2, 2010)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Scotth (Jun 3, 2010)

RIP Ranger


----------



## Dame (Jun 3, 2010)

God rest you, Ranger.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Jun 3, 2010)

Rest Easy Ranger buddy! 

RLTW!


----------



## Muppet (Jun 3, 2010)

R.I.P. Ranger Medic.

F.M.


----------



## Voodoo (Jun 3, 2010)

RIP Brother.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 3, 2010)

Go with God Ranger.

~S~


----------



## Frank S. (Jun 3, 2010)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 3, 2010)

Rest in Peace, Ranger.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Jun 3, 2010)

Damn, rest easy Ranger Brother, condolences to family, friends and brothers.


----------



## car (Jun 3, 2010)

RIP Warrior


----------



## SF4ever (Jun 4, 2010)

A true Hero in the greatest way..... running into heavy gunfire to save a fellow Ranger who was down. This warrior knew the risk and still moved forward to do his job. SPC Peney deserves recognition in the highest form. One day the true story will be revealed for the world to know. May God pour his blessings and grace onto his wife and family in this time of loss and sorrow.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jun 4, 2010)

RIP Ranger...........


----------



## Ravage (Jun 4, 2010)

He was getting old and grouchy 
and his hair was falling fast, 
And he sat around the Legion, 
telling stories of the past. 

Of a war that he had fought in 
and the deeds that he had done. 
In his exploits with his buddies; 
they were heroes, everyone. 

And 'tho sometimes, to his neighbors, 
his tales became old hat, 
all his buddies listened, 
for they knew whereof he spoke. 

But we'll hear his tales no longer, 
for ol' Lou has passed away, 
and the world's a little poorer, 
for a Ranger died today. 

No, he won't be mourned by many, 
just his children and his wife. 
For he lived an ordinary, 
very quiet sort of life. 

He held a job and raised a family, 
quietly going on his way; 
and the world won't note his passing; 
'tho a Ranger died today. 

When politicians leave this earth, 
their bodies lie in state, 
while thousands note their passing 
and proclaim that they were great. 

Papers tell of their life stories, 
from the time that they were young, 
but the passing of a Ranger, 
goes unnoticed, and unsung. 

Is the greatest contribution, 
to the welfare of our land, 
some jerk who breaks his promise 
and cons his fellow man? 

Or the ordinary fellow, 
who in times of war and strife, 
goes off to serve his Country 
and offers up his life? 

The politician's stipend 
and the style in which he lives, 
are sometimes disproportionate, 
to the service he gives. 

While the ordinary Ranger, 
who offered up his all, 
is paid off with a medal 
and perhaps a pension, small. 

It's so easy to forget them, 
for it is so long ago, 
that our Lou's and Tom's and Johnny's, 
went to battle, but we know. 

It was not the politicians, 
with their compromise and ploys, 
who won for us the freedom, 
that our Country now enjoys. 

Should you find yourself in danger, 
with your enemies at hand, 
would you really want some cop-out, 
with his ever waffling stand? 

Or would you want a Ranger, 
who has sworn to defend, 
his home, his kin, and Country, 
and would fight until the end? 

He was just a common Ranger 
and his ranks are growing thin, 
but his presence should remind us, 
we may need his like again. 

For when countries are in conflict, 
then we find the Ranger's part, 
Is to clean up all the tousles, 
that the politicians start. 

If we cannot do him honor, 
while he's here to hear the praise, 
then at least let's give him homage, 
at the ending of his days. 

Perhaps just a simple headline, 
in the paper that might say: 

OUR COUNTRY IS IN MOURNING, 
FOR A RANGER DIED TODAY.​-- Author unknown


----------



## rlowery60 (Jun 4, 2010)

RIP Ranger


----------



## Teufel (Jun 4, 2010)

R.I.P.


----------



## pardus (Jun 4, 2010)

RIP...


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 9, 2010)

Rest easy SPC Peney, your watch is over.


----------



## Bellona (Jun 9, 2010)

RIP Warrior!


----------



## cbiwv (Jun 9, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## goon175 (Jun 1, 2012)

Sgt. Peney has left some big shoes to fill. He is sorely missed by 1/75. If you aren't familiar with what he did on target last night two years ago, here is a short summary:

On this date: May 31/June 1, 2010: Sgt. Jonathan K. Peney, Company D, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment distinguished himself through exceptionally valorous achievement; earning the Silver Star (awarded posthumously) while deployed to Afghanistan in support of Operation Enduring Freedom; while serving as a Ranger Platoon Medic. 

During the night of May 31-June 1, 2nd Platoon, Delta Company executed a helicopter assault raid in order to disrupt the enemy. Just moments after making contact, a Team Leader positioned on a rooftop on the northern end of the objective suffered a gunshot wound to the right shoulder. 

Sgt. Peney, the ground force's medic, received the call from the ground force's Platoon Sergeant requesting medical treatment for the wounded Team Leader. Sgt. Peney moved rapidly up a ladder to the rooftop of where a squad was pinned down. Without any hesitation or regard for his own personal safety, Sgt. Peney knowingly placed himself in the path of effective enemy fire in a valorous attempt to reach the fallen Team Leader and provide him critical medical treatment.

Sgt. Peney knowingly maneuvered without cover or concealment up a ladder to the casualty's rooftop location where he was mortally wounded by enemy fire. 

Sgt. Peney's actions under direct fire and his overwhelming dedication and commitment to the welfare of his ground forces on the battlefield, inspired the men of 2nd Platoon to gain fire superiority over the enemy, retrieve the pinned down squad and casualties and repel numerous enemy attacks on the objective area throughout the remaining daylight hours.

Rangers Lead the Way!


----------



## Muppet (Jun 1, 2012)

A true hero. The Regiment named / dedicated an aid station after him, correct?

F.M.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you googn175.


----------



## goon175 (Jun 1, 2012)

It wasn't Regiment, it was Ranger School's aid station that was named after him:

http://www.army.mil/article/65880/Ranger_medic_memorialized_with_aid_station_dedication/


----------



## Muppet (Jun 1, 2012)

goon175 said:


> It wasn't Regiment, it was Ranger School's aid station that was named after him:
> 
> http://www.army.mil/article/65880/Ranger_medic_memorialized_with_aid_station_dedication/


 
Thanks for the clafication bro.

F.M.


----------



## CDG (Jun 1, 2012)

What a warrior.  RIP Ranger.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 1, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace Ranger.


----------



## Ricochet17 (Jun 4, 2012)

God Bless you sir. RIP.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jun 7, 2012)

May He Rest In Peace!


----------

